# Infinite Clt Rda



## Mike (9/7/14)

So what happens when you cross a TOBH, Stillare and Helios? Infinite (cloners of the Magma) have come up with something that's not technically a clone. Looks great though!! Gonna be ordering myself one soon hopefully, if anyone wants to share shipping, please shout!


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/7/14)

@Mike, wow that atty looks totally wicked! The post design looks CRAZY & a solid clone by the looks of it 

When you looking at ordering? I must just be watch the cashflow but looks totally worth it!!


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

It's actually an original design by infinite. They've taken the best parts from other attys, like the heatsink and conical interior from the TOBH, the airflow control from the Stillare and the posts from a Helios and stuck em all together in a design that's less prone to leaking than normal drippers. Supposedly the o-rings are a bit iffy, but besides that it seems like it might be an absolute monster of an atty, being able to get great flavour or ridiculous clouds (The tobh and stillare are really popular amongst cloud chasers so both innovations together should be sick).

Only crappy part is it's a little pricy for an Infinite piece, and retails around $40. The place I am getting it from has it for $35 less 10% before shipping, so it'll probably come in around R425 after customs etc, if I find someone to share shipping with at least.

I'm also tight atm, so gonna probably only order around the 21st


----------



## Darth_V@PER (9/7/14)

Mike said:


> It's actually an original design by infinite. They've taken the best parts from other attys, like the heatsink and conical interior from the TOBH, the airflow control from the Stillare and the posts from a Helios and stuck em all together in a design that's less prone to leaking than normal drippers. Supposedly the o-rings are a bit iffy, but besides that it seems like it might be an absolute monster of an atty, being able to get great flavour or ridiculous clouds (The tobh and stillare are really popular amongst cloud chasers so both innovations together should be sick).
> 
> Only crappy part is it's a little pricy for an Infinite piece, and retails around $40. The place I am getting it from has it for $35 less 10% before shipping, so it'll probably come in around R425 after customs etc, if I find someone to share shipping with at least.
> 
> I'm also tight atm, so gonna probably only order around the 21st


 
Thats totally wicked man... I dont think its not worth that price. Please keep me in mind bro


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

Infinite make clones dirt cheap...

They make their own device and they charge the same as other retailers! lol

hippocrits!

Any one know when the clone will be out? 

Phil as always is a little long, skip to get to the CLT review

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

CLT starts at 11:30 or so. Wathching now.

Cool review - seems like some decent o-rings really are the only con to this guy. Can't wait to get one!!


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Here's another (that can really test one's patience... Finally vapes at 30 min in)


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)

I wonder if they improved the quality or manufacture it like its a clone because thats what they know ?


----------



## Mike (9/7/14)

Infinite have a reputation of making some seriously good clones. Check this out


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

VapingWithTwisted420 on the left screen
SuckMyMod on the right ...

I think I have a problem

watching now


----------



## Mike (10/7/14)

Hahha. Twisted is my favourite..

Need to rewatch his video on the fogger so I can try make up my mind between the CLT, Magma and Fogger.


----------



## MarkK (10/7/14)

Thats an exceptional quality clone. wow.
It does look better then the original magma...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (10/7/14)

Yup.. No tool marks... There are many clones to avoid, but from what I have researched, Infinite does a good job. Hence me being mega excited for the CLT. Looks more domed like the Magma than the conical Tobh actually.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (15/7/14)

Awesome, quick review.


----------



## Mike (21/7/14)

Here's Twisted. NSFW though!


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/14)

Well based on my limited experience with the Magma Clone from Infinite it pretty much a winner! It's a brilliant dripper and certainly way better build quality than any of the iGo-L's I have managed to get... very easy to build on it and now has a home on top of the Sigelei 20W. I use it for juice testing.





I'm playing with Ekowool and ugly coils on it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (21/7/14)

That looks seriously top notch! I've heard nothing but good things about Infinite clones. Now just to wait till Friday for payday so I can order a CLT!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (21/7/14)

The infinite magma clone is better than the original from all accounts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

